# Desoldar: ¿Que tecnica funciona mejor?



## Limbo (Feb 10, 2010)

Buenas,

He estado busando informacion sobre desoldar, ya que ultimamente estoy reciclando componentes y me asaltan algunas dudas.

Hasta ahora utilizaba la tecnica de "soldador y un poco de ingenio con los alicates finos" (No creo que sea muy buena tecnica), y los componentes con menos de 5 o 6 pines los he podido desoldar bien, pero si tienen mas terminales me és imposible desoldarlos, asi que, como me ha interesado desoldar un integrado con tropecientas patitas, me he decidido a leer un poco por internet de que tecnicas existen (O las que Google conoce mas bien).

He visto que se puede desoldar con flux y unas barritas de Dankom (http://barritas-para-desoldar.4t.com/index.html), con un soplador de aire caliente, con una punta para el soldador que lleva una pera que succiona el estaño, con la malla de desoldar, y por ultimo, con una especie de boli que succiona por vacio imagino.(http://www.brielco.net/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&codp=1371).

Si me dejo alguna tecnica no estaria demás que la dijerais para informarme un poco sobre como és, a no ser que os apetezca explicarmela .

Con tanta opcion donde elegir, me vuelvo loco. ¿Que opinais?¿Cual funciona mejor?¿Cual utilizais?¿Cual NO debo utilizar?

Gracias.
Hasta luego.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2010)

creo que eso depende de tu destresa personal con las herramientas,para mi funciona bien '' el desoldador''  ,bueno es este y me da buenos resultados


----------



## gus206 (Feb 10, 2010)

yo opino igual que gustavocof


bueno  es con la que estoy mas familiarizado

de hecho aun no se desoldar con pistola de calor

si alguien me dice los procedimientos para hacerlo se lo agradeceria

o que tipo de pistola se necesita


saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 11, 2010)

por mi parte siempre use lo que vos llamas boli, conocido como desoldador, y la malla desoldante, nunca tuve problemas para sacar componentes, si alguno se resiste, un poquin de flux casero y listo

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Feb 11, 2010)

Para desoldar componentes con saldadura a doble viene muy bien utilizar el soldador y soplar el estaño caliente con una pistola de aire acoplada a un compresor.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

gus206 dijo:
			
		

> si alguien me dice los procedimientos para hacerlo se lo agradeceria


Yo he visto como se desuelda con el soplador en youtube. Busca por ahi y encontraras como se hace.


			
				zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> por mi parte siempre use lo que vos llamas boli


A mi es la tecnica que mas me ha llamado la atencio porque a diferencia de las otras tecnicas y exceptuando la del "soldador y un poco...", es la mas barata de todas y si es efectiva me declinare por esa tecnica, aunque el desoldador de pera (http://www.jbctools.com/classic-ser...dering-and-desoldering-irons/desoldering-iron) tambien me gusta y solo hay que comprar la punta desoldadora y colocarsela a mi soldador actual, cuesta unos 30€ por lo que he visto por internet, un poco cara a mi parecer.

Y de las barritas dankom nadie dice nada??(http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=barrita+dankom&search_type=&aq=f)
¿De que pueden estar compuestas estas barritas?

Gracias a todos por opinar.
Hasta luego!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 11, 2010)

mi tecnica favorita es la de estirar del componente con los dedos (NUNCA con resistencias ni diodos) y para componentes com más de tres pines la bomba desoldadora y estirar con los dedos

lo bueno de los dedos es que no necesitas ninguna otra herramienta y el proceso es extremadamente rápido.

lo malo es que te quemas "un poquito" con cada componente pequeño (transistores, condensadores pequeños) y al cabo de un par de horas de des-soldado continuas tienes que para porque "duele"

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

> y para componentes com más de tres pines la bomba desoldadora y estirar con los dedos


Con bomba desoldadora te refieres a lo que llamo yo boli?la pera?


----------



## electroandres (Feb 11, 2010)

Mi tecnica era (cuando tenia la bomba de embolo, comunmente llamado desoldador o chupaestaño) era primero subcionar la mayor cantidad que pueda con eso y despues con la malla lo terminaba, osea, tenia las dos cosas, ahora solo tengo malla


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 11, 2010)

la malla esta bien, pero es un método caro, ya que se consume, y si tienes muuchas placas por desoldar acaba saliéndote bastante caro, por eso yo uso sólo la bomba, que, aunque es peor es más barato

igualmente a los 6 meses o así la bomba empieza a perder potencia de succión por mucho que la limpies

saludos


----------



## electroandres (Feb 11, 2010)

todo tiene su ventaja y desventaja
bomba de embolo: necesitas usar las dos manos, no absorve todo
punta de soldador con pera: hay que limpiar la bomba, se tapa seguido
malla: se gasta
aplicando fuerza: posible ruptura en el pcb ademas de no sacar el estaño
Soplador de aire: Si es aire frio, enfria al soldador y podes romperlo. Si es caliente, ya estamos hablando de una estacion de soldado, supongo, y sale muy caro.
Lo mejor es una combinacion de varios, supcionas con uno y terminas de limpiar con la malla. Si no tenes malla, la malla del cable coaxia llena de flux sirbe


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

> igualmente a los 6 meses o así la bomba empieza a perder potencia de succión por mucho que la limpies


No es cara, asi que 10€(Redondeando por arriba) cada 6 meses no es nada..


> punta de soldador con pera: hay que limpiar la bomba, se tapa seguido


Se obstruye mucho??
Otra cuestion con los desoldadores de pera: ¿Donde se almacena el estaño que succiona?

La verdad es que de todos creo que me quedaria con el chupaestaño y el desoldador de pera.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 11, 2010)

el de pera almacena el estaño en la misma pera, por eso hay que limpiarlo, y si el estaño se enfria antes de llegar a la pera, se tapa el conducto. Te lo digo porque tuve una materia este año que era sabes todo esto de soldadores y desoldadores


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

Gracias de nuevo electroandres. Creo que me quedare con el _chupaestaño_ por su escaso precio, pero quiero probar todos los metodos y quedarme con el que mas me guste.

Y las barritas dankom que??? Nadie dice nada de ellas?? En youtube causan furor..


----------



## electroandres (Feb 11, 2010)

es que debe ser cara y se gasta al toque, nunca la use
Comprate la malla tambien, entonces chupas con el chupaestaño y le pegas un poco con malla para que quede sin rastro de estaño y sea mas facil sacar el componente


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

> Comprate la malla tambien, entonces chupas con el chupaestaño y le pegas un poco con malla para que quede sin rastro de estaño y sea mas facil sacar el componente


La malla quedaba dentro de utilizar el _chupaestaño_, que por lo que he podido leer, se utiliza conjuntamente en la mayoria de los casos. Gracias por el consejo de todas formas


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 14, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> la malla esta bien, pero es un método caro, ya que se consume, y si tienes muuchas placas por desoldar acaba saliéndote bastante caro, por eso yo uso sólo la bomba, que, aunque es peor es más barato
> 
> igualmente a los 6 meses o así la bomba empieza a perder potencia de succión por mucho que la limpies
> 
> saludos



Por eso yo reciclo tooodo el cable que vea para entorcharlo y ocuparlo para desoldar. En mi "Taller" Nada se desperdicia!!! juam jua 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Sevillano (Feb 17, 2010)

Mira por donde un tema que domino, de electrónica nones, pero de soldar lo que quieras. 

Te digo desde ya que como la pistola de aire caliente no hay nada, eficaz, rápida y cumple las tres b (bueno, bonito y barato). Por menos de 200 euros ya las tienes, mira esta página: http://www.divineo.es/cgi-bin/div-es/search.html (si no se pueden poner enlaces externos, que algún mode lo borre y sepa que ha sido con la mejor de mis intenciones ). Yo pregunté por la JBC, 3000 euros, y encontré esta página y ni por el 10% me lleve lo mismo, funciona bien

Si aún así no quieres hacer frente a ese gasto, una decapadora es lo suyo, la ajustas y hace lo mismo con un poco de tacto

Obviamente, en casa no tengo el bicho de 4 kg, por lo que he usado otros métodos, el boli es la estafa más grande del mundo, entre tenerlo o no, lo desprecio, es ineficaz, absorbe poco (es nuevo, no lo uso nada, las juntas están bien y succiona bien, pero no lo suficiente para mi gusto), pero bueno, por 3.99 € que me costo no puedo pedir más. El método del alicate es bueno, eficaz y barato a más no poder, pero es muy lento, ahora una punta, ahora la otra, corre de nuevo a la otra,.... pero para componentes con dos o tres patas es ideal. Yo tengo una pinza marca Dexter que aprisiona sola, la pongo y la gravedad hace el resto, pero no es mi preferido, y aparte no me gusta usarlo, no siempre sale bien

Obviamente, para mi lo mejor después del aire es la malla, una gozada, absorbe super bien, deja la zona como una patena, vamos ,que si lo haces bien, chips con 20 patas salen solos sin esfuerzo y sin forzar nada, cunde mucho (también depende del que la use) y no cuesta tanto, yo compro 25 pies de malla de 2.0 m/m por unos 15 euros, calculo que son unos 8.5 metros, cada metro por 2 euros, a mi un rollo de 5 pies me ha cundido para desoldar una fuente de alimentación completa de pc, una etapa Pionner, una tarjeta de red/moden/coaxial PCI y aún le quedan 3 o 4 vueltas, por lo que relación/precio/resultado es lo mejor. Cero problemas y una eficacia máxima, te lo recomiendo si no tienes sitio para una estación, o si tú esposa no te deja meter el muerto ese en casa y has de andar con un soldador normal

Los otros métodos no los he probado, pero ya poco se puede mejorar, estoy muy contento con el aire/malla, no hay nada que no pueda desoldar


----------



## electroandres (Feb 17, 2010)

Yo para desoldar con la malla la abro un poco, porque sino a la primera calentada ya queda llena de estaño y ademas, abierta cubre mejor la superficie


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 17, 2010)

la verdad es que nunca use, ni siquiera vi una, barrita danko.

ahora, nadie probo desoldar con el soplete dremel??? tiene un accesorio que tira aire caliente, ademas de algunos accesorios que vendrian de lujo para proteger lo qeu circunda al circuito a desoldar, tendria que buscar alguna placa que tenga algo para desoldar y ver como hacer, por que tampoco use ni vi nunca una estacion de soldado/desoldado por aire caliente

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 17, 2010)

> ahora, nadie probo desoldar con el soplete dremel??? tiene un accesorio que tira aire caliente


Me ha enamorado ese soplete  En cuanto pueda me lo compro. Le veo tanta utilidad..


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 17, 2010)

viendo vids en youtube vi esto:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unq0CHF53Ak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiRaOEgJ2Qg&feature=related

para mi gusto con las barritas esas se recalienta mucho la placa y el componente, que a veces se saca para cambiarlo por otro pero no por que este quemado, si no para usar otra configuracion. con la estacion tambien se me hace uqe se recalienta, para mi modo de verlo, componentes grandes boli, para smd malla

y al final el flaco del vio termina usando el "boli" y malla, un gasto tremendamente innecesario. aunque hayq edecir que es medio bruto como emplea el desoldador, comoq eu golpea el estaño y los restos de la barra, desparramando material para todos lados en forma de pequeñas gotitas, que despues als tiene uqe andar buscando

aparentemente las barritas estan hechas de algun metal que mantiene la temperatura, mejor que el estaño, dando tiempo a sacar el compoenente

saludos



Limbo dijo:


> Me ha enamorado ese soplete  En cuanto pueda me lo compro. Le veo tanta utilidad..


 

la verdad es qeu me resulta muuuy util, para cualquier cosa, desde soldar en un auto, para no andar tirando cables para el soldador, contraer termocontraible, cortar plastico, marcar plastico, en el otro hobby que tengo tambien lo uso bastante(plastimodelismo) la verdad lo encontre tremendamente verastil


saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 28, 2011)

Buenas,

Al final me compre un desoldador de pera (Bueno, me lo regalaron) y la verdad es que no consigo desoldar del todo bien. Se supone que el desoldador debe de chupar todo el estaño, ¿no? Pues a mi normalmente me queda una capa de estaño cubriendo el orificio donde va la pata, aunque a veces sale todo excepto pequeñas partes que no creo que sean problema.

El proceso que sigo es el siguiente:
Dejo calentar el desoldador (Logico)
Aprieto la pera
Coloco la punta del desoldador en el pad
Espero varios segundos
Suelto la pera para crear la succion.

¿El problema puede ser que no mantenga la punta plana? ¿que no llege el calor al estaño mas lejano y se quede ahi?¿Algun consejo?

La punta esta un poco sucia,¿puede ser eso?¿como la limpio?

Si teneis algun video con desoldador de pera no me vendria mal, en youtube no he visto nada.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 28, 2011)

Arto del desoldador de pera, he ido esta tarde a comprarme este: 




Ni punto de comparacion. Lo recomiendo por su excelente calidad/precio.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2011)

Que buen desoldador!!! Me quedé impactado cuando vi el video! 
No lo conocía!

Limbo, podrías decir como se llama y cuánto lo pagaste?

Saludos.


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 28, 2011)

es el desoldador mas increible que he visto, pero no pusiste el nombre ni el precio... ojala se consiga en colombia; siquiendo con la tecnica de desoldar les cuento que suelo utlizar el succionador de estaño y como dijeron por ahi cualquier trozo de cable con un poco de flux casero, pero justo hoy estaba reparando una placa de un inversor dc/ac y esta es doble faz (pistas por ambos lados) y me ha sacado unos cuantos H%$·/%##@#4, aun utilizando la mallita o el cable que trae las escobillas de los arranques de carros (buenisimos pa desoldar).. asi que si alguien conoce una tecnica mejor para desoldar placas doble faz, bienvenido sea


saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 28, 2011)

Yo tambien lo tengo y lo recomiendo, por 2 motivos:

- El mas obvio, tiene la funcion de calentar tipo un soldador y resulta muy facil su uso.

- La punta es metalica, con lo cual no se arruina, en ese sentido yo era medio asesino con los desoldadores comunes con punta de plastico, los hacia pelota  .


----------



## Limbo (Ene 28, 2011)

Buenas,

En los comentarios del video de yotube comentan el modelo que es.

Es un Velleman y no tiene nombre de modelo, solamente tiene la referencia:  VTDESOL3.

Yo me lo compre aqui: http://diotronic.com/equipos-soldad...bomba-desoldadora-con-calen-30_R_907_646.aspx

La referencia es de Velleman. El precio con iva es de 10,20€ o algo asi.

Desoldar con este desoldador es un placer, de verdad, cuando le coges practica haces desoldadura cada dos segundos.

Ademas, Velleman vende recambios de las puntas, asi que se supone que puede durar mucho tiempo.
El unico defecto que le veo es que para extraer la bomba para limpiarla, cuesta bastante, esta muy a presion y cuando consigues extraerla, te salta el muelle (No sé si será igual en otros chupaestaño).

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 29, 2011)

yo uso el desoldador que se ve en el video pero sin soldador, o sea, el comunardo, y me da bastante buen resultado
este es
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103859680-desoldador-chupa-estano-grande-p-reparacion-ht-electronica-_JM_

es muchisimo mejor que esos chiquitos(del mismo tipo, claro)

el que puso limbo en argentina no sale caro, al que le interese:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-104881305-desoldador-chupador-de-estano-con-calefactor-full-energy-_JM_

saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 29, 2011)

El que tengo yo es marca Zurich (marca barateli), pero hasta ahora no tuve problemas.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 30, 2011)

Buenas,

No sé si por ser un poco bestia o porque el material de l apunta  salido defectuoso, pero el caso es que el desoldador Velleman lo tengo desde hace un par de dias y se me ha roto la punta(se han desprendido trozos literalmente), espero que solo sea el mio que haya salido defectuoso, sino, que decepcion. Ire a comprarme una punta de recambio y a ver como va.

Lo comento por si a alguien más le ocurrio que lo comente y asi sabremos si es el material de lapunta o que soy un bruto desoldando.

Saludos.


----------



## Jadacuor (Feb 8, 2011)

bueno ya me compre el desoldador ahora espero haber que salga bueno y a  desoldar!!!


----------



## Limbo (Feb 8, 2011)

> bueno ya me compre el desoldador ahora espero haber que salga bueno y a  desoldar!!!


Estaria bien que comentaras si la punta te aguanta bien..
Como ya dije mi punta se me rompio en nada y ahora he pedido un par de puntas, me llegan en dos dias y espero que me duren porque la que me vino con el soldador no aguanto ni 4 placas y se quedo con toda la punta irregular, por lo que ya no hace casi vacio..


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 8, 2011)

eso es seguro por que son puntas de metal comunes, como las puntas que traen los soldadores baratos que a medida que lo usas tenes que ir limando la punta


----------



## Limbo (Feb 8, 2011)

> eso es seguro por que son puntas de metal comunes, como las puntas que  traen los soldadores baratos que a medida que lo usas tenes que ir  limando la punta


¿¿Pero se estropean tan rapido?? Ya te digo, ni dos dias me duro..
¿Que puedo hacer para que me duren mas?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 8, 2011)

bueno, las puntas de soldador se gastaban con el uso, considerando que las puntas de los desoldadores son huecas, con paredes finas, pienso que por eso se gastan mucho mas rapido que una maciza.

no vienen puntas para esos desoldadores pero de ceramica??

lo ideal seria una punta de marca, goot ponele. asi siempre es como use, soldador de los peorcitos pero con puntas buenas, nunca se me quemo ninguno, me los robaron, los cambie por que se derretia el plastico, eso si, usaba la misma punta por varios soldadores


----------



## Limbo (Feb 8, 2011)

> no vienen puntas para esos desoldadores pero de ceramica??


La unica punta que he visto es esta: http://www.velleman.eu/distributor/products/view/?id=364120


> lo ideal seria una punta de marca, goot ponele.


Pero las dimensiones no seran las mismas ¿no?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 9, 2011)

entonces ahi esta la contra de este desoldador, las puntas se gastan rapido. tal vez la de serie sea de muy mala calidad para abarator costo de la herramienta en si.

las dimensiones de goot son distintas del resto, pero hay copias de goot tambien, por lo menos en argentina las hubo, igualito al goot pero con punta de hierro comun, y le ponia la punta goot, asi me salia la mitad de un goot


----------



## Limbo (Feb 9, 2011)

> entonces ahi esta la contra de este desoldador, las puntas se gastan  rapido. tal vez la de serie sea de muy mala calidad para abarator costo  de la herramienta en si.


Espero que si porque si no tendre que estar comprando puntas cada dos por tres..

Si esta snuevas que me vienen en dos dias no me funcionan más tiempo que las que vienen de serie, tendre que mirar si otro fabricante vende alguna punta parecida e intentar adaptarla.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 9, 2011)

La punta de mi desoldador todavia se la banca (toco madera) y ya le bastante.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya me han llegado las puntas nuevas   A desoldar otra vez 

He hecho unas fotos a las puntas que me vinieron de fabrica y se me rompieron en dos dias, haber que opinais que puede ser..


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 17, 2011)

Quedaron hechas pelota .

La otra vez me quede viendo la etiqueta del desoldador, y me di cuenta que la marca no era Zurich, sino Full Energy, como el que mencionaron arriba.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 17, 2011)

> La otra vez me quede viendo la etiqueta del desoldador, y me di cuenta  que la marca no era Zurich, sino Full Energy, como el que mencionaron  arriba.


El mio es marca Velleman


----------



## J2C (Feb 17, 2011)

Las marcas "Zurich" y "Full Energy" son marcas del que las importa pero en definitiva el desoldador es el mismo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 17, 2011)

Yo lo caliento y cuando esta liquido soplo con fuerza... despues hay que sacar el estaño que se pego en la mesa o donde haya salido volando.
Sirve bien el desoldador ese de $20?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 17, 2011)

> Sirve bien el desoldador ese de $20?


A mi me va de maravilla, pero el problema que he tenido ha sido lo de las puntas..
Veremos si consigo que duren más..


----------



## rojjo (Feb 17, 2011)

cuando no se tiene un extractor de soldadura, cautín de aire o desaoldador por succión.

aplicando la analogía "si un clavo saca otro clavo", "soldadura quita soldadura"
funciona para smd y para through hole hasta de doble capa.

saludos


----------



## tatajara (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola foreros
Les cuento mi experiencia:
Hasta hace poco venia desoldando componentes con el soldador, un poco de ingenio y una pinza de pinta y una alicate, es bastante fácil, porque ya le agarre la mano; pero a la hora de desoldar un componente de varias patas, se complica.

En estos últimos días llego a mis manos boli succionado, esos que hay que comprimir el resorte y después presionar el botón, este no me combencio por que la punta con el calor se empieza a deformar y no se adosa bien a la placa 

Lo único que me faltaría es probar el soldador con la pera, porque una pistola de aire caliente este medio lego de mis manos jeje

Saludos tatajara


----------



## J2C (Feb 17, 2011)

Desde hace 32 años uso como desoldador el "Boli Succionador de Estaño" (vulgaris: ChupaEstaño) y siempre me dio resultados muy buenos. Debe ser de marca como el *Goot* *GS-158* con punta de teflon.

Si bien cada tanto hay que cambiar la punta por una nueva, el que tengo en uso tiene nada más que 15 años bastante INTENSIVOS y creo que debo comenzar a ahorrar para cambiarlo por que en definitiva no es caro ya que en BsAs se consigue al equivalente de u$s21 y cuidandolo dura muchos años, doy FE. 

Sin embargo me compre para probar hace una semana el Full Energy como el de Limbo pero aun no lo enchufe.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: No deseo tener inconvenientes en el foro por sugerir comercios.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 17, 2011)

simepre use el chupaestaño ese chiquito, la ultima vez que se me rompio mande a comprar uno y me trajeron uno graaaande, como de 30cm de largo, realmente me resulto muchicimo mejor, la punta no se deforma y chupa con bastante fuerza, una sola vez alcanza para sacar la soldadura mas molesta!!!

el que tiene limbo sale 50 mangos por aca, en este momento no me conviene, pero en algun momento le voy a caer

j2c, sugeri comercios tranquilo, ese es uno de los beneficios del foro, saber donde se puede comprar que por tal cantida de plata


saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 17, 2011)

> Sin embargo me compre para probar hace una semana el Full Energy como el de Limbo pero aun no lo enchufe.


Ya comentaras como te va cuando lo utilizes durante un tiempo.


----------



## J2C (Feb 18, 2011)

Zeta Bola 1
El parecido al de Limbo pero en marca Full-Energy lo compre en un comercio/casa de la zona de Saavedra a $29 (u$s7.20) que es el mismo donde esta el Desoldador GS-158 a u$s21, apenas Googlees este ultimo te sale ese comercio/casa.

Nunca trabaje con algo parecido al tuyo de tamaño pero de seguro en una sola succión debe sacar todo el estaño por cuestion del volumen que aspira.

Limbo
Hace unos 30 años teniamos en el trabajo una estación de soldadura/desoldadura PACE con la parte similar al tuyo pero con bomba de vacio, era un condena permanente la limpieza para que no se tapone el conducto por donde subia el estaño, y por eso como que una semana despues aun no lo enchufe para probarlo. Si lo compre por que mi GD-158 esta por colgar la toalla y al costar casi el triple no me da para salir a comprarlo al otro día, opte por tener un reemplazo transitorio y probar algo distinto.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 18, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Zeta Bola 1
> El parecido al de Limbo pero en marca Full-Energy lo compre en un comercio/casa de la zona de Saavedra a $29 (u$s7.20) que es el mismo donde esta el Desoldador GS-158 a u$s21, apenas Googlees este ultimo te sale ese comercio/casa.
> 
> Nunca trabaje con algo parecido al tuyo de tamaño pero de seguro en una sola succión debe sacar todo el estaño por cuestion del volumen que aspira.
> ...



Vivo a 8 cuadras de esa casa (Electro tools?) está bueno el full energy? Estuve viendo el de 30w que sale $25 con punta de "cerámica".
Igualmente como prioridad es el desoldador


----------



## J2C (Feb 18, 2011)

Neodymio

Al precio que tiene, a mi me parecio que estaba para probarlo. Pero como escribi antes es mientras junto para el ChupaEstaño Goot *GS-158*, que lo prefiero antes que los otros mas baratos de Goot por ser *Anti Estatico*.

No soy de Capital, pero vivo cerca y suelo andar por Urquiza, Parque Chas comprando repuestos y pasar por ahi me queda a mano por los colectivos (71, 130) que me traen a la zona que vivo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 21, 2011)

Yo he provado casi todos, el que *menos* resultado me ha dado es el de la pera de goma, simplemente no sirve 

Uno muy bueno es el goot azul grande, tengo uno y probé también una réplica marca proskit y los dos muy muy buenos, no son muy caros. Recomiendo buscar con punta de teflón. Para doble faz puede ser complicado, pero funciona la mayoría de las veces.

El chupa-estaño de aluminio a resorte de toda la vida, también lo he re-probado miles de veces, funciona bastante bien cuando está bien lubricado, con la punta sana, limpio y con el o-ring sano. Aunque para doble-faz casi no sirve.

Ahora estoy probando un soplete de butano que tenía guardado y volví a la vida (ví una garrafa de butano para recargas en un kiosco a 9 pesos y la compré), y mi dios, qué cosa tan útil (si no importa mucho el PCB). Lo estuve probando con varios PCBs y he desoldado de todo, desde un par de L298 con plano de tierra y doble faz (jodido por la disipación) hasta SMD QFT de 200 patas (calentando primero la cara posterior), también DIP de 8 y 20, algunos smd más chicos, resistencias y capacitores smd, resistencias y diodos trough-hole, de todo. Caliento un poco, doy un golpe contra la mesa y caen solos los componentes, me estoy enamorando. Lo único malo es que hay que tener paciencia y práctica para no quemar el PCB en el proceso (no tiene accesorio de aire caliente mi soplete, solo llama). Sale algo de 25 pesos creo.

Otros que he probado son los tipo pistola con bomba de vacío, tuve dos (ahora tengo solo uno), un goot TP-100 ($1600) y uno que hizo mi viejo. Son muy muy muy buenos cuando están completamente limpios, pero en cuanto se tapan son el mayor dolor de cabeza. También, son los más caros.
El que que hizo mi viejo usó como bomba de vacío una bocha de heladera, funciona mil veces mejor que el goot. 
La verdad, no los recomiendo. Habiendo probado un goot de 1600$ y uno que hizo mi viejo que era inclusive mejor, puedo decir que sin mejorar el tema del tapado son muy incómodos de usar (en realidad el diseño de mi viejo se puede mejorar pero nunca lo hicimos...).

Mi recomendación: Un buen soldador, un desoldador azul de los grandes (sea goot o proskit), y un soplete de aire caliente (o de butano si no da el presupuesto).

PD: Este es el desoldador casero (la carcaza naranja son tubos de pvc moldeados con calor, pegados y pintados):

(La caja de abajo en realidad es toda la estación de soldado, tiene la bomba de vacío, el vacuostato, los controles de temperatura del soldador y desoldador, y todo lo demás).


Saludos.


EDIT: También probé la malla desoldante pero no tuve buenos resultados, aunque estoy seguro que es porque tenía como 5 años de antiguedad y ya estaba medio sucia/oxidada.


----------

